# Oh Joy



## Nevek67 (Feb 27, 2015)

To start this thread off I got laid off 3 weeks ago...
To make that alllll better my SWC HOB protien skimmer broke 2 days ago, the out put connection cracked and broke at the threads, so now the male threads are stuck in the female threads of the pump.

and I just tore down the big cannister filter. So My aquarium has no filtration other then live rock right now.

thankfully Aquatic Kingdom said they would help me figure out something. the protein skimmer is less than a year old. and I don't have the cash to buy another one 

Anyway rant finished


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

*help*

What size is your tank?

I have a cadlight and a aquatic life that are sitting my shed as we speak that I have no use for.

I have been there so I know what you are going through.

If you can use the cadight (keping in mind not hob) or the aquatic life (hob- older, still a great skimmer) I will give you one free of charge. You pay shipping and it's yours. 
I'm always about helping out and paying it forward.

Pm me if your interested.


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

If you can hold off until next month I will be Brampton visiting the inlaws, we can meet, save you shipping it.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Hey MPreston 
I'm driving from GTA to Windsor on March 1 - overnight in Windsor 
Driving back to TO on Match 2 
I'm happy to drive your generously offered skimmer back to Kevin, no charge
SamB


----------



## Nevek67 (Feb 27, 2015)

You guys are both friggen great. I am going tomorrow to AK to see Jim. hopefully they can do something for me, I only got the thing last April so parts should be under some kind of warranty, anyway I spoke to him on the phone and he said bring it in and we'll see what we can do. I will let you know how it goes and I might just take you up on that offer. Thanks so much guys 

MPreston its a 125 but I'd take anything until I get back on my feet.

again thanks so much and I'll keep you posted


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

As far as I know SWC is defunct. Good luck on the parts hunt


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

Anytime 👍
Let me know


----------



## Nevek67 (Feb 27, 2015)

that was along day, I'm temping on a cross dock midnights until I find something, anyway I woke up at 17:00 friday afternoon went to work for 23:00 got off at 10:00am Saturday morning went straight to Aquatid Kingdom, And I tells ya, Jim was awsome. they had several pumps and pieces, once we got mine apart we discovered the shaft was broken also. (I guess thats why it wasn't skimming like it use too) anyway I basically got an all new pump for the skimmer. I spent about 1.5 hrs in the store. FYI they have a bunch of really nice green carpets if anyone is looking (there giants) 


anyway I didn't even get to bed until 14:00 today, slept for a bit, Skimmer is working great. I really have to thank Jim and Holly (for dealing with my overtired retarded jokes) and Sam and MPreston for being such outstanding people.

Many Many thanks. A little stress relieved


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Glad that it worked out 
Sleep easy my friend


----------

